# DF: Ernesto Hoost Team And Mousasi To Help Fedor Prepare For Bigfoot Silva



## Clark Kent (Jan 6, 2011)

*Ernesto Hoost Team And Mousasi To Help Fedor Prepare For Bigfoot Silva
By snakerattle79 - 01-06-2011 08:45 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Ernesto Hoost Team And Mousasi To Help Fedor Prepare For Bigfoot Silva | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

From Fedors manager and M-1&#8242;s CEO Vadim Finkelstein:

In a couple of days, Gegard Mousasi and well-known coaches from Ernesto Hoosts team will arrive in Russia. They will meet with Fedor and join his training process.

This is intended to help diversify the preparatory process for Fedor. For a long time he worked with the same coaches and sparring partners. This will open up new skills for training, adapt from the representatives styles and use it in his personal technique.

Also on that team that will prepare Fedor, is a fighter weighing 122 kg, the same weight as of that Bigfoot Silvas.


Read More...


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 8, 2011)

Great news!  I hope Fedor comes back from the loss to Werdum and wins this tournament


----------

